

Ask HN: Best remote worker video chat solution? - filleokus

I would like to have a constant connection with my remote co-workers. The problem is that many of them are in somewhat noisy envoirments (including me), so keeping a constantly open audio&#x2F;video connection is not possible.<p>I would simply like som kind of group video chat with a push-to-talk possibility. My testing so far has concluded that neither Skype nor Google Hangouts support this.<p>What do the rest of you use?
======
ramon
[https://www.uberconference.com/](https://www.uberconference.com/)

~~~
filleokus
Thanks for the advice! I tried out but it didn't support video, or really
push-to-talk. You could mute yourself or another caller, but it wasn't really
fast enough to use for my use case.

------
auganov
How about just using something like this
[http://www.pushtotalk.nu/2013/05/ptt-for-windows-7-skype-
msn...](http://www.pushtotalk.nu/2013/05/ptt-for-windows-7-skype-msn.html)

~~~
filleokus
Yeah. I have looked around for solutions like that, but I haven't really found
anything good for Mac.

